# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  عمو برنامه آوردم براتون !!!!!!!برای اونایی که شروع نکردن

## Rainbow7

خب سلام خدمت همه انجمنی های عزیز امروز یه برنامه اوردم که تقریبا به اون عمل کنیم که حداقل دست خالی اونایی که تا الان شروع نکردن از کنکور بیرون نرن خواهشا نظرات مثبتتون رو بدید  :Yahoo (4): و اینکه میخوام بگم میشه ولی باید خودت تلاش کنی 
اما برنامه
http://s6.picofile.com/file/83825518...223_110712.jpg
و
http://s6.picofile.com/file/83825522...223_110730.jpg
امیدوارم موفق باشین و بخونین

----------


## Target

> خب سلام خدمت همه انجمنی های عزیز امروز یه برنامه اوردم که تقریبا به اون عمل کنیم که حداقل دست خالی اونایی که تا الان شروع نکردن از کنکور بیرون نرن خواهشا نظرات مثبتتون رو بدید و اینکه میخوام بگم میشه ولی باید خودت تلاش کنی 
> اما برنامه
> http://s6.picofile.com/file/83825518...223_110712.jpg
> و
> http://s6.picofile.com/file/83825522...223_110730.jpg
> امیدوارم موفق باشین و بخونین


سلام خسته نباشید.
حتما باید نظرات مثبت بدیم؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Rainbow7

> سلام خسته نباشید.
> حتما باید نظرات مثبت بدیم؟؟؟


خخخخخ اگه نظر منفی هم داری بگو عزیزی تو اشکال نداره یه منفی بگو یه مثبت تا خنثی شه

----------


## parisa-konkoori

سلام . من زیستم ضعیفه کمی . کلاس انلاین ثبت نام کنم خوبه به نظرتون .. نظام قدیمم . استاد کلاسینو خوب درس میده یا متوسطه //

----------


## Rainbow7

> سلام . من زیستم ضعیفه کمی . کلاس انلاین ثبت نام کنم خوبه به نظرتون .. نظام قدیمم . استاد کلاسینو خوب درس میده یا متوسطه //


پریسا طریقه تاپیک زدن اینطوره ببین میری تو قسمت موضوعات 
مثلا تاپیک های ادامه دار بعد اون بالا نوشته با ابی ارسال موصوع جدید تموم شد اونجا تاپیکتو میزنی اگه نشد بازم بپرس تا بگم چجوری باید بزنی تاپیک :Yahoo (4):

----------


## parisa-konkoori

> پریسا طریقه تاپیک زدن اینطوره ببین میری تو قسمت موضوعات 
> مثلا تاپیک های ادامه دار بعد اون بالا نوشته با ابی ارسال موصوع جدید تموم شد اونجا تاپیکتو میزنی اگه نشد بازم بپرس تا بگم چجوری باید بزنی تاپیک


سلام خودم میدونم . نمیخواستم برای یه سوال کوچیک تاپیکی بزنم . گفتم همینجا بپرسم

----------


## Rainbow7

> سلام خودم میدونم . نمیخواستم برای یه سوال کوچیک تاپیکی بزنم . گفتم همینجا بپرسم


اخه قبلا پرسیده بودی درمورد تاپیک زدن ببخشید پس گفتم

----------

